
Ask HN: Who is looking for co-founders? - everlost
Please include the following information<p>LOCATION: City (and country) you are located in. Mention REMOTE if location is not a criteria for finding co-founders.<p>PRODUCT: What are you working on, or what would you like to work on?<p>STAGE: Is it an idea, prototype or launched? Bootstrapped or funded?<p>EXPERTISE: What you bring to the table.<p>NEED: What you need (from the table).<p>SPLIT: How much of ownership you are willing to share, and how many people are already in your team.<p>Make sure to leave a way to contact you.
======
evm9
Location: Los Angeles, US. Potentially remote

Product: A product in the payments space, contact to hear more

Stage: Was an idea two weeks ago, now it's in development

Expertise: Back-end engineer (Ruby, Rails, Node.js, Postgres, MySQL, Redis)

Need: Excellent front-end engineer/developer, JavaScript, ES6, and any popular
front-end MVVM/web app framework like Angular, React, Vue, Ember, etc.

Split: 60/40\. I'm the only guy on the team, it's a brand new project.

Send an e-mail to "noiro@dispostable.com" and I'll respond from my personal
e-mail.

------
kapilkaisare
Location: Pleasant Grove, UT

Product: None. I am on the lookout for one.

Stage: I'd prefer bootstrapped outfits.

Expertise: Software engineering, particularly an obsession for clean,
maintainable code. I am seeking the characteristics of long living software.

Need: A hard interesting problem to solve. And visa/GC sponsorship.

Split: My visa status makes this complicated, and the subject for a longer
discussion.

I can be reached at kapil [at] Kaisare [dot] in.

------
ljw1001
why would anyone tell you this when you say nothing about yourself?

~~~
everlost
Good point!

LOCATION: Boston, USA (REMOTE OK)

PRODUCT: A marketplace for Squarespace templates - [http://www.square-
mart.com/](http://www.square-mart.com/)

STAGE: Launched a few weeks ago, but no sales yet. Bootstrapped.

EXPERTISE: Deep expertise with Squarespace developer platform (used to work
there).

NEED: Help with template design and marketing. Most helpful would be someone
who's created templates on other CMS platforms.

SPLIT: Depends on how we split overall responsibilities. I put up a rough
breakdown here - [http://www.square-mart.com/join-us/](http://www.square-
mart.com/join-us/)

You can get in touch with me at riyaz@rshaikh.me

